# Essential Skills - How long for EOI selection?



## nsquire (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi all 

I'm just about to submit my EOI under Essential Skills. 
I'm a little concerned because my current visa expires in August. 

I only have 100 points so I know that I'll go into the 2nd selection.

I'm 29, British and have a permanent job offer. 

Has anybody been in the same situation recently and if so, how long did it take for your EOI to be selected? 

Many thanks


----------



## sawah (Nov 10, 2009)

if you have a job offer then you will be selected in the first selection after you submit your EOI and also you will be given priority when you submit your residence application


----------



## nsquire (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks for the response! You're right, my EOI was selected today


----------



## sawah (Nov 10, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## Dharma (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi

I applied for EOI.

Occupation : Software Tester (60points)
Qualification : Masters in Computer Application (60 points)
Work : 8yrs in Software Testing ( currently at Wellington working as a Test Lead) ( 20)
Age : 25points (25points)
Partner Qualification ( Degree in Computer Science ) 40 points

To my shock i happened to see today that my points has been brought down to 105 points and haven't received any mail communication from immigration yet. The status of application has changed from "Selected " to "Submitted" and now " Change in Progress"

Can any of you advise any similar situation like mine and advise me as to what can be done. I was very hopeful that i would be eligible for PR and now totally disappointed

Regards


----------



## bhullo (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi who told you that your partners qual would be an additional 40 points? Seems high if you have gone off the points calculator it often throws up misleading points totals , it is not accurate as you also need to read the criteria for the points.


----------

